# Bezahltwerbung für onlinecasionos auf privaten homepages betrug????



## trialelmi (20 Mai 2007)

also ich habe heute  2 mails bekommen und glaube ich habe scheisse gebaut. irgendwas sagt mir das ist [.....]...

1:Mail:
Hallo

über einen Webkatalog habe ich Ihre Seite [noparse]http://www.elmar-fotodesign.de/[/noparse] gefunden.
Ich finde, sie ist gut gemacht. Daher wollte ich Sie fragen, ob Sie Interesse an einer Werbebuchung haben.
Ich würde gern 2 Textlinks auf Ihrer Seite kaufen und diese jeweils für 3 Monate im Voraus bezahlen.
Bitte teilen Sie mir mit, ob daran Interesse besteht.

Ich antworte ich hab interesse.

Dann 2. Mail
Hallo Herr H.

 wir würden gern 2 Textlinks auf Ihrer Webseite schalten :

 [noparse]www.mapfocus.com[/noparse] mit Linktext "Casino"
 [noparse]www.pokerzeit.net[/noparse] mit Linktext "Poker"

 Dafür können wir Ihnen monatlich 10 Euro anbieten. Falls
 Sie Interesse haben, teilen Sie uns bitte Ihre Bankverbindung
 oder Paypal-Adresse mit. Wir werden dann die fälligen 30 Euro für 3 
 Monate im voraus überweisen.

 Mit freundlichen Grüssen
 M. B.


Dann habe ich meine Bankverbindung und Namen denen Gemailt, aber ich habe ein verdammt schlechtes Gewissen.

Meine Seite ist privat und wird selten also wenig besucht.
Was soll das für einen Sinn machen das diese Seiten mir geld für werbung zahlen.

ich wollte die seiten whoisen. die eine ist aus afrika und die 2. hat kein impressum. 

meine angst sind jetzt meine kontendaten. also ich meine das damit unfug gemacht wird. gibts ähnliche erfahrungen.

ich habe noch nichts ergoogeln können ...

mfg trialelmi

_Wort editiert und Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bezahltwewrbung für onlinecasionos auf privaten homepages betrug????*

Worauf das auch immer hinaus läuft!? Dein Web ist anscheinend privat und ohne kommerziellem Hintergrund, es sei denn, du wirbst für deine Fotoarbeiten, um Geschäfte anzubahnen. Nun könnte in der Tat deine Bankverbindung Blüten treiben und demnächst eigenartiges dort passieren. Andererseits machst du dich mit den "Sponsoren"-Links für Abmahnanwälte angreifbar, da du der Impressumspflicht nach §§ 6 Satz 1 und 7 TDG nicht genügend nach kommst, wenn du finanziell von der Seite profitierst.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bezahltwewrbung für onlinecasionos auf privaten homepages betrug????*

Hallo!

Da ein besonderer Linktext gewünscht wird, geht es vermutlich um ein Suchmaschinenranking. Trotzdem solltet Du mit solchen Links vorsichtig sein, da Du mit der Werbung für Gücksspiele vielleicht gegen Gesetze verstößt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## trialelmi (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bezahltwewrbung für onlinecasionos auf privaten homepages betrug????*

das sind gute einwände. es ist wirklich in deutschland verboten für glücksspiele zu werben, wenn man keine glücksspiellizent hat.

ich könnte mir dazu gut vorstellen, dass man dann vom vertragspartner auch gleichzeitig eine abmahnung bekommt, da wie gesagt ohne impressum was auch schon nicht erlaubt ist mir da etwas stinkt ...

vielleicht wird das ja eine neue masche von onlinebetrügern.


----------



## bartman8 (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bezahltwerbung für onlinecasionos auf privaten homepages betrug????*

Hallo,

ich hab heute auch so eine Mail erhalten:



> [...]
> wir würden gern 2 Textlinks auf Ihrer Webseite schalten :
> 
> w*w.play4prizes.[...]/deutsch mit Linktext "Casino"
> ...



Bei meiner Internetseite handelt es sich um eine private HP. Nicht dass ich was gegen paar Euros hätte. Angesichts der geringen Anzahl von Zugriffen auf meine Seiten erscheint mir der Betrag doch verdächtig hoch. Ich habe das Angebot jedenfalls abgelehnt. 

Grüße
bartman8 :sun:


----------



## trialelmi (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bezahltwerbung für onlinecasionos auf privaten homepages betrug????*

habe voll vergessen den link wieder rauszunehmen... werde ich heute mal tun. also ich hatte keine probleme damit. es wurde direkt bezahlt. also wohl doch seriös.

schönen tag noch


----------

